# Holy crap, Bigfoot and Chupacabra proof?



## 357wheelgunner (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WylFysiAKEo

http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/08/14/bigfoot.body/index.html

Should be interesting to see if they're fake...


----------



## Nate-87 (Aug 15, 2008)

the Chupacabra may exist, but all the myths around it are fake.
Bigfoot, is pretty much an impossibility.

-Nate


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nate-87 said:


> the Chupacabra may exist, but all the myths around it are fake.
> Bigfoot, is pretty much an impossibility.
> 
> -Nate


How is Bigfoot an impossibility?


----------



## crpy (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok here goes. In the 1940s my father saw a very large up-right "being" that was not a bear. This was on his farm down by a creek as he went to turn off the irrigation pump. He told me it was huge and pushed aside 3 inch round trees as it went through them. He was 20 feet or so from it. You would have to know him to know what kind of person he is. But i can tell you he is a no BS person.

so take it or leave it, I believe him.


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Aug 15, 2008)

All I know is that one time I was on a Winter midnight walk in the woods with my brother and my uncle.  We were almost home and I spotted this big fat woman in a huge fur coat walking to her car.  I told my brother to be quiet, bigfoot is right over there.  He screamed like a girl and ran back into the woods.

It has to mean something...


----------



## crpy (Aug 15, 2008)

357wheelgunner said:


> All I know is that one time I was on a Winter midnight walk in the woods with my brother and my uncle.  We were almost home and I spotted this big fat woman in a huge fur coat walking to her car.  I told my brother to be quiet, bigfoot is right over there.  He screamed like a girl and ran back into the woods.
> 
> It has to mean something...


pppfffttt, Funny


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Aug 15, 2008)

crpy said:


> pppfffttt, Funny


:razz: 

just in case it's misunderstood, my post wasn't to contradict yours, I've also heard serious reports of large furry creatures (theoretically they were werewolves in Wisconsin) by serious people.


----------



## crpy (Aug 15, 2008)

357wheelgunner said:


> :razz:
> 
> just in case it's misunderstood, my post wasn't to contradict yours, I've also heard serious reports of large furry creatures (theoretically they were werewolves in Wisconsin) by serious people.


yeah, he said it freaked him out cause it was the weirdest thing (besides me) he'd ever seen.


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 15, 2008)

Sounds like a scam. They don't want to reveal the location because they don't want the others disturbed? Dude... there's people everywhere in that state. As the article said, road is always a mile or two away. They could give the location to a trustworthy hunter and he could confirm it as truth. Right now it just sounds like they came up with a hairy ape-looking body from a "secret" location.


----------



## crpy (Aug 15, 2008)

The Go-rilla in the pic looks like the Go-rilla in the movie "trading places" lol


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 15, 2008)

crpy said:


> The Go-rilla in the pic looks like the Go-rilla in the movie "trading places" lol


Actually it looks surprisingly like this...

The expert Tom Biscardi has been linked to hoaxes in the past. I am a believer in the hairy one, but stuff like this does nothing but set back any believability in Sasquatch.


----------



## crpy (Aug 15, 2008)

it sure does, with some sheep guts thrown in.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 15, 2008)

Just the way its lying in the freezer. Doesn't seem like the head is attached at the shoulders.


----------



## crpy (Aug 15, 2008)

soooo its Friday.....hellllooo!, you would think they would have released something by now, at least like its a real meaty thing , helllooo.

I know im annoying ,  also , why would they thaw it waaay before any autopsy/necropsy.


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 15, 2008)

I saw a program on TV about Bigfoot a while ago and it scared the crap out of me. A group of guys went out into some woodsy area after dark and did some experiments and they got a response from somewhere out in the darkness. It was recent, like last year. I think their theory was that "Bigfoot" was most active at night and the different Bigfoots corresponded by hitting trees or rocks. All I remember was if it was me out there and I heard what they heard, I'd need a new pair of pants.


----------



## crpy (Aug 15, 2008)

yep, I saw that one, makes you think whos lookin at you at night when you camping. Besides the obligatory raccoon and all, who knows what lurks around you tent studying you and maybe sizing you up for something....ummm.


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 15, 2008)

This Bigfoot is unknown to science, occupies one of the most populated areas on our planet, is as big as 7 feet tall, smells like garbage, and is very primitive if it actually lives, yet we are not certain of its existence. It's not smart enough to bathe itself yet it evades humans better than any Hobbit.


----------



## crpy (Aug 15, 2008)

ThistleWind said:


> This Bigfoot is unknown to science, occupies one of the most populated areas on our planet, is as big as 7 feet tall, smells like garbage, and is very primitive if it actually lives, yet we are not certain of its existence. It's not smart enough to bathe itself yet it evades humans better than any Hobbit.


Thats the frustrating part, we want to believe its there but we have no concrete proof. Until we see biologists standing there with pieces and parts or a live one on the national news, it aint real. Its so easy to doctor photos that you just cant trust them.


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Aug 15, 2008)

crpy said:


> Thats the frustrating part, we want to believe its there but we have no concrete proof. Until we see biologists standing there with pieces and parts or a live one on the national news, it aint real. Its so easy to doctor photos that you just cant trust them.


Kind of like the Chinese did with the fireworks at the Olympics ceremony?


----------



## crpy (Aug 15, 2008)

357wheelgunner said:


> Kind of like the Chinese did with the fireworks at the Olympics ceremony?


did they? huh, I didnt hear that


----------



## JDeRosa (Aug 15, 2008)

In the 1930's residents of a small Mississippian town were surprised to discover a tribe of natives living just 8 miles into the woods.
The moral of the story, who knows what's out there?


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 15, 2008)

JDeRosa said:


> In the 1930's residents of a small Mississippian town were surprised to discover a tribe of natives living just 8 miles into the woods.
> The moral of the story, who knows what's out there?


Surprised, but excited. Just more brown people to lynch.


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Aug 15, 2008)

crpy said:


> did they? huh, I didnt hear that


Google it!

They used CGI to "enhance" the show, using pre-recorded footage from a seperate fireworks performance.

Sneaky commies....


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 15, 2008)

their both fake

how would a 7 foot creature survive out in the woods with no available food
i mean the thing has to weigh 400 pounds

and if you say it hunts i wanna see what it hunts with;P


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 15, 2008)

JDeRosa said:


> In the 1930's residents of a small Mississippian town were surprised to discover a tribe of natives living just 8 miles into the woods.
> The moral of the story, who knows what's out there?


look at the date smart one
thats back in the 30's
and we've been searching for how many years???:?


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm betting on this "Bigfoot" being a hoax, complete with fake scientists to deliver their DNA verdict, with no "trail" as to just what laboratory performed the tests. Tom Biscardi is well known as a hoaxer, and the whole story, especially the holding the "body" for so long, is highly suspect.  This story has been around for several weeks, actually, and has been discussed at length on the Cryptozoology forums, like Cryptomundo.com, which is the site owned by Loren Coleman, one of the world's most well-known Cryptozoologists who also has a common-sense approach to the subject.  It's his opinion that this is a hoax.  I've seen the video of the "body" as well, and it looks fake to me.  Any of you keep frozen rodents to feed reptiles?  Note how clear and bright the eyes in the video look, and compare them to the frozen dead eyes of the critters you keep as snake food.  BIG difference, huh?  I've had to dissect human cadavers, and believe me, the eyes of a large primate that has been frozen and thawed do NOT look clear and bright.  Those are glass or plastic eyes on a Bigfoot costume.  I believe in the possibility that a large, non-human primate could exist in North America; I just don't think this is it.

As for the "Chupacabra", many, many dead "Chupacabras" have been analyzed, scientifically.  Every single one has turned out to be a coyote or dog with a severe case of mange.  That is exactly what the deputy saw from his squad car-a canine afflicted with what people used to called "blue mange", or Sarcoptic mange.  People have gotten so far from out rural hunter-gatherer roots that even a sick dog seems alien to many folks.

pitbulllady


----------



## juggalosnyper (Aug 16, 2008)

i agree with you pitbull lady!! has to be fake. from the pic the teeth look so fake.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Aug 16, 2008)

maybe they took the pic right after they dumped him in there?  who knows, i think the world would deserve more concrete proof if their was any to be had


----------



## froggyman (Aug 16, 2008)

clam1991 said:


> their both fake
> 
> how would a 7 foot creature survive out in the woods with no available food
> i mean the thing has to weigh 400 pounds


Theres a ton of foodsources in the woods not only are there other animals but also nuts,berries,fungi,etc

i imagine a bigfoot would eat the same stuff that a bear would i mean they share habitat in the northwest.


----------



## crpy (Aug 16, 2008)

froggyman said:


> Theres a ton of foodsources in the woods not only are there other animals but also nuts,berries,fungi,etc
> 
> i imagine a bigfoot would eat the same stuff that a bear would i mean they share habitat in the northwest.


you most definitely can survive studying bear habits, I learned how to pull scrub palm hearts out by watching a bear do it.


----------



## froggyman (Aug 16, 2008)

crpy said:


> you most definitely can survive studying bear habits, I learned how to pull scrub palm hearts out by watching a bear do it.


whats pretty cool crpy when/where did you have an opportunity to see this?


----------



## crpy (Aug 16, 2008)

froggyman said:


> whats pretty cool crpy when/where did you have an opportunity to see this?


When I was releasing a bear in Ocala, Florida and saw a bear cross a the forest road about 300 yards from us. I walked down toward him and he had gone in the bush and walked toward me. I heard bush crunching and walked in alitte and he had already ripped a palm and started on another. He was standing on it and pulled the center right out with his mouth. On a small enough palm you can do the same thing....with your hands of course lol.

Although I had been told that they do this, I got to see it in action. He was (or appeared to be) totally oblivious to me.


----------



## mouse (Aug 16, 2008)

i'm not too sure bigfoot is real. years ago i had this set of medical type books (they were from 1890 and so), showed different forms of rashes and aflictions and so. they even mentioned so called forest people, wich were people with a disorder that had them looking like bigfoot, covered in hair from head to toe, face and all, features kinda like they portray the cavemen, but hairy). they were similar to the family here they call wolfman familly. 
so maby bigfoot is actually ppl with the same condition, that moved into a remote area, to not get teased by normal ppl many generations ago, and started living grizzly addams style. 
maby...


----------



## froggyman (Aug 16, 2008)

crpy said:


> When I was releasing a bear in Ocala, Florida and saw a bear cross a the forest road about 300 yards from us. I walked down toward him and he had gone in the bush and walked toward me. I heard bush crunching and walked in alitte and he had already ripped a palm and started on another. He was standing on it and pulled the center right out with his mouth. On a small enough palm you can do the same thing....with your hands of course lol.
> 
> Although I had been told that they do this, I got to see it in action. He was (or appeared to be) totally oblivious to me.



aha so i take it you work as some sort of wildlife officer?

anyway very interesting thanks for sharing


----------



## Nate-87 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> How is Bigfoot an impossibility?


I think that plenty of people have explained why bigfoot is all but an impossibility while I was away for the weekend. Would you still like me to explain why I don't think it is possible?

-Nate


----------



## crpy (Aug 19, 2008)

Nate-87 said:


> I think that plenty of people have explained why bigfoot is all but an impossibility while I was away for the weekend. Would you still like me to explain why I don't think it is possible?
> 
> -Nate


I would ......


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 19, 2008)

Nate-87 said:


> I think that plenty of people have explained why bigfoot is all but an impossibility while I was away for the weekend. Would you still like me to explain why I don't think it is possible?
> 
> -Nate


Yea, shoot. I am game .


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 19, 2008)

*I believe.* Haha!!!
Well as far as Big Foot goes there are just far too many accounts and videos of his exisitance for me _not_ to believe. We may never be able to prove his existance though. Most animals of the world remain unidentified due to their hiding skills and elusive behavior. Big Foot is probably the same. I saw a video [That show on discovery, don't know the name of it but I remember it had "Big Foot" in the title.] once of wide open plains and a "Big Foot" running. It was far faster than I've ever seen a human running. Especially with the weight of a suit in high enough definition to look real.
As far as the "Chupacabra" goes. My prediction is that it's just native Vampire Bats. I watched a discovery special once and that was their verdict too. The locals claim that it sucks blood, flys, has large wings, big eyes, disappears into caves and is black. Guess what? Those are all traits of Vampire Bats too. Its no coincidence that almost every account of a "Chupacabra" was in a region that Vampire Bats were native.
TBH


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah it came across its fake the body of big foot turned out to be a bear
and the chupacabra looks like a dog;P


----------



## arachnocat (Aug 19, 2008)

Not long ago there was a "mysterious creature" roaming around in some part of the US. People had video of it and thought it might be a hyena or some unknown animal. It was big news for several days. They finally figured out it was just a fox with mange


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't know, when I was a teenager my husbands step-father found footprints in the woods. We all went out to look at them, they were not human or bear. They were HUGE. He tried to do a plaster or paris mould of them, but they didn't turn out. 

Then another time, my husband and I (still teenagers) were up late one night, and the window was open. We heard the weirdest noise that I've ever heard in my life. I still remember how scared that noise made me feel. It was definitely animal, but not anything I've ever heard before, or him. He wanted to go outside and check it out, I wouldn't let him. 

Not saying it was bigfoot, but we still don't know what caused either of those things.


----------



## K-TRAIN (Aug 19, 2008)

the Bigfoot turns out to be a rubber Halloween costume.

heard it a few minutes ago. 


but there is a high possibility of bigfoot being a living creature. my belief is that in areas that are large, its possible to overlook new creatures (like in the amazon, or siberia) anywhere thats populated by few people compared to the rest of the world. so it may not exist in the us, but in other, less populated areas. 

that said if you think about it it could exist and just be overlooked. a non believe could see something and deny that he/she did, or someone could see bigfoot and think its just something else that just "seems" to be a bigfoot due to the size or shape or something.    

science is 99.9% truth and 1% possibility.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Aug 20, 2008)

357wheelgunner said:


> :razz:
> 
> just in case it's misunderstood, my post wasn't to contradict yours, I've also heard serious reports of large furry creatures (theoretically they were werewolves in Wisconsin) by serious people.


We don't have werewolves, we have serial killers.


----------



## Nate-87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> Yea, shoot. I am game .


a) There are 6.5 billion people on the earths land masses. If there was a big foot, there would have to be 'big feet'. You would need a fairly large breeding group to sustain the population. and with six and a half billion people on earth, some one would have found some hard evidence. 
b) not enough food to support a fairly large group that is necessary to sustain the population
c) There are no fossil records of 'great apes' in the Americas, so if it is here, how would it get here?
d)  where are the bodies? I mean, these things have to die, right?
e) Have you ever heard of a silent monkey? Ape? Orangutan? They are all very noisy creatures.

I think that there are plenty of undiscovered animals on this earth, but any megafauna would have to be under the oceans.
Not enough food on land or in freshwater lakes. So that knocks 'Nessie', werewolves and vampires out of the box too.

-Nate
p.s.
Just my opinion, and I will gladly eat my words when I see one in a zoo.


----------



## Nate-87 (Aug 20, 2008)

arachnocat said:


> Not long ago there was a "mysterious creature" roaming around in some part of the US. People had video of it and thought it might be a hyena or some unknown animal. It was big news for several days. They finally figured out it was just a fox with mange


See, a hyena is a possibility, plenty of people have illegal animals, and these animals could get out. 
lol, I remember that story too... it was hilarious!

-Nate


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nate-87 said:


> a) There are 6.5 billion people on the earths land masses. If there was a big foot, there would have to be 'big feet'. You would need a fairly large breeding group to sustain the population. and with six and a half billion people on earth, some one would have found some hard evidence.
> b) not enough food to support a fairly large group that is necessary to sustain the population
> c) There are no fossil records of 'great apes' in the Americas, so if it is here, how would it get here?
> d)  where are the bodies? I mean, these things have to die, right?
> ...


This is all speculative but

A: They have found evidence of a population. The casts of foot prints when made into a graph as a function of length and width make a bell curve, which would follow any natural population (i.e. a mean size of animals with very few large and small individuals). Another interesting thing about the casts are the presence of dermal ridges that all have similar characteristics unique only to sasquatch tracks.

B: Trust me, the Pacific Northwest has plenty of food to sustain a population of any large omnivore.

C: There are none found here, but finding fossils of any animal found in an area that has always had rodents is difficult at best. Even Gigantopithecus blackei has only been described from molar and jaw remains, probably because they were too tough for the rodents to chew through. And while we don't have fossil records, we have other records from Native Americans that there have been apes, or ape like creatures, as long as they've been here.

D: Ever found a dead bear? And they are pretty populace in areas. Dead animals don't last long in the forest. A few years ago I was in Alaska doing research with Fish and Wildlife and we came across a recently killed juvenile male bear. By hour 72 it was pretty much bone. The group up there two weeks after us said nothing was left except a stain in the grass. 

E: Actually, most monkeys don't make a whole lot of noise. I only work with a small sampling of primates, but most don't make noise constantly. Especially secretive animals like gorillas. But there have been recordings taken in the Northwest and Ohio of all places that are described by animal vocalization experts as "primate like" and unknown to recording catalogs. 

Basically, there is proof that they may be a small number of non-human primates living in pockets in various places over the globe. Whether or not you believe is another story. There is a great show on Discovery called "Science meets Sasquatch" that does go over pretty much all of the bases I covered. I do believe in the hairy guy. There have been too many eye witness reports by non crack pots and the evidence I have mulled over indicates something other than a couple of yokels from Georgia with a monkey suit.


----------



## hamfoto (Aug 20, 2008)

Chupacabra?  More like Poopacabra!


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 20, 2008)

Nate-87 said:


> a) There are 6.5 billion people on the earths land masses. If there was a big foot, there would have to be 'big feet'. You would need a fairly large breeding group to sustain the population. and with six and a half billion people on earth, some one would have found some hard evidence.
> b) not enough food to support a fairly large group that is necessary to sustain the population
> c) There are no fossil records of 'great apes' in the Americas, so if it is here, how would it get here?
> d)  where are the bodies? I mean, these things have to die, right?
> e) Have you ever heard of a silent monkey? Ape? Orangutan? They are all very noisy creatures.


1. Not neccessarily. There are many secluded places that man probably has never explored even in America. They could also be like Gilas in underground habits.
2. There is _more_ than enough food to support a Big Foot. There's enough for Grizzlies and those are bigger than Big Feet are claimed to be.
3. I don't believe that you can trace even a few animals in fossil records. I don't believe we "know" 1% of the dinosaurs that were here before us.
4. If you follow a Gila theory than they would be under us. If they were above ground than they more than likely would have been scavenged.
5. If they were underground than that would be too much of a barrier to hear through. If they were solitary creatures than we wouldn't hear them.

The most anyone can offer is a theory. There are plenty of reasons we would never scientifically come across one. I would really love to believe that the thousands of people that claimed that they saw one were telling the truth. I'm not sure, Nate-87 made some great points.
TBH


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 20, 2008)

hamfoto said:


> Chupacabra?  More like Poopacabra!


Sticks and stones may break its bones, but names will not stop it from feasting on your BLOOD!!!!


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 20, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> D: Ever found a dead bear? And they are pretty populace in areas. Dead animals don't last long in the forest. A few years ago I was in Alaska doing research with Fish and Wildlife and we came across a recently killed juvenile male bear. By hour 72 it was pretty much bone. The group up there two weeks after us said nothing was left except a stain in the grass.


Cool. I haven't found one. What kind was it? Grizzly, Brown or Black?


----------



## Nate-87 (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=37507

I have never personally found a dead bear, but a bet you alot of people have.
Do you realize how big of a breeding group there would have to be? 
Are these animals OCD? we have never found ANY evidence that is unarguably real.
If they are as intelligent as people claim they are, they would have tools, the would have 'nests' and chances are they would also communicate.
They would definitely have some sort of territorial behavior, and I guarantee that we have invaded on their territories once or twice.
plus, all the civilians, cryptozoologists, farmers, hunters and former militants who have put effort into finding these animals would have found SOMETHING.

They found footprints? 
Have you seen Jurassic park or any other movie for that matter? Hell, have you been to any toy store or hobby shop? All of the tools needed to create a footprint are out there. It is extremely easy to find information on the internet.
There are plenty of people out there with a ton of talent, and free time. Hell, I have no artistic talent and I could make a mock foot and stomp it into the ground.

All I am saying is it is highly unlikely That it STILL exists. It could HAVE existed many years ago, before all this crap started.

The chances of discovering a new species of terrestrial megafauna, is slim to none.
Aquatic? definitely.
Subterranean? maybe, but I don't think it will be what we are expecting.

-Nate


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 20, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> Cool. I haven't found one. What kind was it? Grizzly, Brown or Black?


Brown. It was pretty gnarly. Two males had fought earlier in the day and the loser went off in the direction we found the corpse in. It was probably sleeping there and the loser vented his frustrations on the younger male by ripping off its left arm, biting it in half and then tearing out part of the rib cage.


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 20, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> Brown. It was pretty gnarly. Two males had fought earlier in the day and the loser went off in the direction we found the corpse in. It was probably sleeping there and the loser vented his frustrations on the younger male by ripping off its left arm, biting it in half and then tearing out part of the rib cage.


EWWW!!! Makes you wonder how teddy bears rose to popularity.
TBH


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 20, 2008)

And to nate:

If you can make a track that can fool an FBI footprint analyst, then you should just go for it .


----------



## crpy (Aug 20, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> And to nate:
> 
> If you can make a track that can fool an FBI footprint analyst, then you should just go for it .


True ,there are mathematical equations to discovering what made a foot print.

Height, weight, length of foot ,width of foot and stride/distance, it would be my thought that most hoaxers dont figure this out before pranking


----------



## Nate-87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> And to nate:
> 
> If you can make a track that can fool an FBI footprint analyst, then you should just go for it .


it's weird that when I look for information around that... I see nothing. let alone anything substantial. they analyzed hair, and they said it didn't come from any known animal. didn't specify if it was natural or synthetic...it's weird how people edit the facts to make their views seem more plausible...:? 

is this the FBI agent you are referring to?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUS3PJ2PtpI&feature=related

-Nate


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 20, 2008)

Nate-87 said:


> it's weird that when I look for information around that... I see nothing substantial. they analyzed hair, and they said it didn't come from any known animal. didn't specify if it was natural or synthetic...it's weird how people edit the facts to make their views seem more plausible...:?
> 
> is this the FBI agent you are referring to?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUS3PJ2PtpI&feature=related
> ...


Are you _trying_ to start a fight with a mod?


----------



## Nate-87 (Aug 20, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> Are you _trying_ to start a fight with a mod?


Can't I voice my _opinion_? If an authority figure can't deal with a differing view or opinion... then they shouldn't be an authority figure.

-Nate


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 20, 2008)

Nate-87 said:


> Can't I voice my _opinion_? If an authority figure can't deal with a differing view or opinion... then they shouldn't be an authority figure.
> 
> -Nate


I'm just saying your opinion was like a theory or just an opinion a little while ago. Now you're going around toting your opinion like some huge fact. You're probably thinking the believers are idiots by now.
My opinion,
TBH


----------



## crpy (Aug 20, 2008)

everybody play nice ,this is a discussion


----------



## Nate-87 (Aug 20, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> I'm just saying your opinion was like a theory or just an opinion a little while ago. Now you're going around toting your opinion like some huge fact. You're probably thinking the believers are idiots by now.
> My opinion,
> TBH


I'm not going to feed into your ignorance.
Hostility and lack of knowledge/information is never a good combination.
The mods don't seem to have an issue with my point of view, it seems like YOU have an issue with it.

-Nate


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 20, 2008)

Nate-87 said:


> Hostility and lack of knowledge/information is never a good combination.


So now you're calling me stupid?


----------



## Nate-87 (Aug 20, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> So now you're calling me stupid?


No. you lack knowledge in this specific category. If you continue adding your own meaning to everything I say, you will appear 'stupid'. I would call you stubborn and argumentative, though.

-Nate


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 20, 2008)

Nate-87 said:


> No. you lack knowledge in this specific category. If you continue adding your own meaning to everything I say, you will appear 'stupid'. I would call you stubborn and argumentative, though.
> 
> -Nate


  Coming from the guy who said there isn't enough food for them out there and you can make fake foot prints out of toy shop stuff. Maybe _you_ lack knowledge in the subject.
TBH


----------



## Nate-87 (Aug 20, 2008)

BoaConstrictor said:


> Coming from the guy who said there isn't enough food for them out there and you can make fake foot prints out of toy shop stuff. Maybe _you_ lack knowledge in the subject.
> TBH


Listen buddy,
I don't know who you think I am, but if you want to attempt to degrade me in public, we will have some *serious* issues.
Get me the FBI report, mouthpiece.

-Nate


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 20, 2008)

Nate-87 said:


> Listen buddy,
> I don't know who you think I am, but if you want to attempt to degrade me in public, we will have some *serious* issues.
> Get me the FBI report, mouthpiece.
> 
> -Nate


Know what mate? I'm done with you.
TBH


----------



## Nate-87 (Aug 20, 2008)

so I guess there is not gonna be an FBI report coming?
Don't think you damaged my integrity, you damaged your own with your ignorance and childish behavior.

Have a great one.
When you have some substantiated information, or when you lose your pompous arrogance, feel free to resume communication with me.

-Nate

p.s.
TBH... lol


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 20, 2008)

First off Nate, get your panties out of a bunch and drop the arrogance. Its a discussion and it was going pretty good till you started throwing a hissy fit. 

http://www.bfro.net/LMS/LMS.asp

Thats the link for the documentary I was discussing. there is no FBI report because last I checked the FBI didn't investigate anomalous apes. It was a finger and foot print expert used by law enforcement. And further, if you can make a plaster cast with dermal ridges intact, you are a master craftsman in the medium of plaster of paris. 

You wanted proof, I provided what I and other members of the scientific community consider proof that there MAY BE a large unknown animal walking around the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Nate-87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> First off Nate, get your panties out of a bunch and drop the arrogance. Its a discussion and it was going pretty good till you started throwing a hissy fit.
> 
> http://www.bfro.net/LMS/LMS.asp
> 
> ...


wheres the arrogance?
I stated my opinion. The thread was going great until buddy boy started bashing me for my opinion.
I'll 'straighten out my panties' when you re read the thread.

-Nate


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Aug 20, 2008)

ohh man now i want that documentary do you think there is anywhere on the internet i can dl it or rent it or watch it?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nate-87 said:


> wheres the arrogance?
> I stated my opinion. The thread was going great until buddy boy started bashing me for my opinion.
> I'll 'straighten out my panties' when you re read the thread.
> 
> -Nate


Re read the thread. Still no apologies coming. I would avoid The Watering Hole if I were you. May give you an ulcer.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, I'm on the fence when it comes to cryptozoology, although at heart I'm a skeptic. But it occurs to me that the FBI isn't who hoaxsters have to try to convince. No, all they need to do is convince the media, and now with the internet having become such a prevalent force in distributing information, convince Joe Sixpack at home watching YouTube.


Skeptics have it tough. Because as pointed out earlier, you can't prove a negative. I can't prove that Santa Claus doesn't exist, let alone Bigfoot, UFOs, or the Loch Ness Monster.
Carl Sagan illustrates this point quite well in _The Demon Haunted World:Science as a Candle in the Dark_. I'll try to paraphrase from memory...

Suppose I claimed that I had a fire-breathing dragon living in my garage. You would be astounded, and be very interested in seeing it. So I take you to my garage. Upon entry, you look around and just see all the usual garage stuff. Old toys, boxes of clothing, last season's Christmas lights, maybe even a car.
"I don't see a dragon" you would understandably comment.
Oh, well, I should have mentioned, it's an _invisible_ fire breathing dragon." I'd hastily explain.
You: "Oh, okay. Well, let's just sprinkle some flour on the floor, at least I'd get to see it's footprints."
Me: "No, we can't do that. It floats.
You. Floats? You didn't mention that either. Oh well, I'll just use one of your cans of spray paint on him and his invisible form should appear, right?
Me: Nope, sorry. He's an incorporeal, invisible, floating, fire-breathing dragon. The paint wont stick.
You:"Arrghh! Okay, what if I went home ind got my infrared goggles, I should be able to at least see the fire he breathes."
Me: Yeah, that would work. Except that he breathes magical fire. No heat involved.

So, Sagan goes on to ask this question: What would be the difference between an incorporeal, invisible, floating fire-breathing dragon and no dragon at all?
And then he proposes that if things had gone otherwise, if footprints did appear in the flour, if spray paint did reveal some sort of body part or if dome sort of infrared signature was present, then you would have to admit that SOMETHING, even if it isn't exactly what I say it is, is going on.

This goes on for a whole chapter, with Sagan looking at both sides of the coin.  I suggest finding the book and reading it. But the point is that for some reason, believers of extraordinary things think the burden a proof somehow falls upon the skeptic. But somebody once said "Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof." I believe this to be true.

So, I guess it doesn't matter to me whether or not there is enough food for a bigfoot in the Pacific north-west or if they have to resort to Starbucks to survive, or if they are C.H.U.D.s or just really good at the art of not being seen, I'll remain skeptical.
I agree with the view that there are enough red-neck hunters out there that if Bigfoot did exist, somebody would have blasted him and hauled him into a game checking station by now. (Which, depending on how the creature would be classified, opens an ethical debate: Killing Bigfoot=homicide?)

I'll finish this up with what I thought was a pretty good assessment by a fellow posting about the matter on another board:

_Every year a thousand professional photographers will head out into woods of Washington State. 3 of them will take the first blurry picture they've ever taken in their lives of a bigfoot. These are the same guys who can take a picture of a buck on a ridge 5 miles away and have it look like it's right in front of them. But their bigfoot picture will be blurry.

During this same year 100,000 hunters will enter the woods with high powered rifles. None of them will ever see a bigfoot. Bigfoot will only be seen by professional photographers who are about to take the first blurry picture of their life. Sounds plausible to me._


----------



## Nate-87 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> Re read the thread. Still no apologies coming. I would avoid The Watering Hole if I were you. May give you an ulcer.


I was never looking for an apology.
Since when is an opinion wrong?
You found information to support your opinion, I found information to support mine... so how do I appear 'arrogant', and you get away unscathed?

-Nate


----------



## bagheera (Aug 25, 2008)

I once saw a preserved foot from a bigfoot in Nepal. It was about two and a half feet long. Very believable, IMHO. 

It's all true! The Invisible Pink Unicorn told me so!!;P


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 25, 2008)

The invisible pink unicorn does not exist! 
Not anymore, anyway. The floating invisible incorporeal fire-breathing dragon ate him.


----------



## bagheera (Aug 25, 2008)

PROVE IT!*



Tim Benzedrine said:


> The invisible pink unicorn does not exist!
> Not anymore, anyway. The floating invisible incorporeal fire-breathing dragon ate him.


*It is trivial to prove the existence of the IPU!


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 25, 2008)

well has he told you anything recently?
cuz if not maybe he did get eaten

or maybe he has a special unicorn holiday


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 25, 2008)

bagheera said:


> PROVE IT!*
> 
> 
> 
> *It is trivial to prove the existence of the IPU!


Oh sure! Ask me to prove it AFTER the floating invisible incorporeal fire-breathing dragon has eaten it!


----------

